# Eeeeeek, mouse (the rodent variety)



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I see that there have been a few threads on here , but I have a mouse in the MH. Such a pain as it ate through several packets of rice etc and left some little droppings, chewed a j-cloth into a bed and hid or left. 
I cleaned it all out whilst away, then bought a sonic/electromagnet thingy to plug in where the droppings were found ....handy plug socket in the cupboard under the oven. So I went to plug that in today and found there were new droppings today. I will look again in a couple of days to see if the gizmo has worked.

I took one of my lean, keen rodent killing machines with me (springer spaniel) but he was useless and didn't seem to notice anything. Take him on a walk and he will often happily carry a dead thing around (usually been dead for weeks, mind).

Anyone got any tips? I do not want to have to not have food in there at all as it makes it so much easier to just go if there is a supply of staples.
Thanks


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Get rid of it ASAP 

I had two this spring, they damaged every waste pipe it the van

I still have been unable to fix the shower waste

Use a trap baited with penut butter or Nutella 

I caught two , the female was pregnant!!!!!!!

Don't delay

Regds neill


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

There is a possibilty they can't get out of the van, and why would they want to if you're providing food for them? You could try putting all food in tins to ensure they have no access to food, but you do need to get them out of the van for good as they pee everywhere they go. You could try opening all cupboard doors and leaving the entrance door open to give them chance to escape.

You do need to find out where they're getting in and block it off, even if that means removing the covers when you use the van.

was very successful in getting rid of mice from outside teh house using a humane mouse trap like this one - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULTI-CAT...ants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item1c2c65eb5d


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We get them in our garage at home and can be a real pain. Remember they breed like rabbits!!
Bubble63 is right - use peanut butter and a good trap.
In my garage I leave 2 traps permanently loaded. Recently back from our 7 week tour and I have caught 3 so far.

Bob


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

We had loads in the house. Tried the electronic thing and various traps. In the end, had to resort to poison.

Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have found the Sonic things just don't work.
But a trap with a hair trigger and a hefty peanut as bait gets em every time.

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I don't want to use poison as it (they) might creep somewhere inaccessible to die. Yuk!

In fact I would rather not resort to killing so will get some humane traps. 
How on earth do you find out where it is getting in? There are all sorts of tiny holes for pipes etc

Once eradicated how do you prevent them coming back. It has not been a problem until now.

Julie


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Traps and poison*

Hi we have the same problem 
First job was to remove all food, paper, linen etc from the van
Then clean all surfaces with antiseptic solution
Next step was to wipe all surfaces with a lavender solution(mice dont like the smell ?)
I then placed 6 old fashioned spring traps around the van baited with peanut butter
Near the traps I placed small containers with mouse poison

Result dead mice in traps for a few days then nothing

I then filled/covered/meshed all the cracks, holes, voids etc in the floor of the van - there are loads in a Swift

I even found they had been behind the windscreen trim inside the courtesy light!! also in the engine air filter housing!! they love the foam wheelarch covering that Swift use

We have had no mice inside the van for 12 months but I place poison in the engine bay and it is always eaten overnight

The poison takes up to a week to kill the mice so they are normally away from the poison when they die

If you still have problems then "sticky" traps are your best option but are expensive as one use only

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I am going to have to get traps. I won't use poison as I don't want to poison my dogs if they come across the bodies.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Traditional*

Use traditional mouse spring trap, baited with chocolate. Irrestable


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> I don't want to use poison as it (they) might creep somewhere inaccessible to die. Yuk!
> 
> In fact I would rather not resort to killing so will get some humane traps.
> How on earth do you find out where it is getting in? There are all sorts of tiny holes for pipes etc
> ...


Well if you must do it the hard way and give the rodents a sporting chance, good luck. You could be messing about for ages Julie.

Ray.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

raynipper said:


> 4maddogs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to use poison as it (they) might creep somewhere inaccessible to die. Yuk!
> ...


....I quite agree, they are rodents after all. Best get rid ASAP by whatever way before they cause immense damage, which they are well capable. I seem to recall a post recently of a MH in Spain that caught fire due to the little blitters chewing through the electrical wiring. I'd sooner poison them.
curlyboy


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just get Rentokil mouse traps like these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rentokil-Ad...N0JE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351187932&sr=8-1

Bait them with peanut butter and leave them near where the droppings were found. Job done apart from the disposal of the remains.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I can thoroughly recommend The Big Cheese Mouse Traps like the one here on Amazon. I recently had quite an infestation of field mice in two outside buildings and after trying poison (copious quantities of which were getting eaten with no dead mice) and then cheap wooden traps (which kept going off but never catching any mice) I came across these. I have caught 10 or 11 mice in the last week using two traps baited with peanut butter. Essential though to try to block the holes to stop more coming in.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 4maddogs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to use poison as it (they) might creep somewhere inaccessible to die. Yuk!
> ...


nice thought , to trap and release.

they will be back, I cannot find the entry point to block

traps kill them, if you don't like the scene, buy cheap trap that you can bin when activated, but trap them you must.

my shower waste has been gnawed thro but it's under the shower tray so it's a devil of a job to fix.

neill


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Well, I put a sonic/electromagnet thing in the day before yesterday. No further signs of mice so far.
I have just put traps in so I will check again tomorrow.

Prevention is better than cure so blocking access points seems the best way. I have no idea how to go about that. Do you know of anywhere that would do it for me? I could travel a bit as I doubt there is anywhere near me. 
Would a MH dealer be the best bet or not?

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We had mice when we had a caravan. They were getting in through a split in the air conditioning pipe. I was told if a hole is big enough to poke a pencil into then a mouse can get through it. If you have underfloor air vents I recommend that you cover them with fine mesh. That will keep mice from using them to get in but will still allow the vents to function as intended.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I used to get mice in the flat. 

1. Keep all food in the fridge or in plastic storage containers. 

2. Block up all holes with polyeurathane foam. 

3. Lay glue traps. Not for the faint hearted. Must check them every 24 hours. When the mouse is caught, you must pick up the trap, put it in a plastic bag, and bludgeon the mouse to death. Otherwise it counts as cruel.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Quote " and bludgeon the mouse to death"

Blimey, bludgeoning mice! Messy.......

I'm reading a book on the French Revolution at present and bludgeoning was not the chosen method.

Try using a snap-type mouse trap. Quick and effective. Just like the guillotine. 

Put traps in MH and in engine compartment when MH is stored.

I find citronella candle wax as trap bait always works. Irresistible to mice.

Oh.....and close off all the big air vents that MH builders love to design into the vehicle.

If they cannot get in, they cannot eat your pipes and wires and furniture.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The message is very clear about blocking off vents etc, but I really have no idea where or how to look! I can't get underneath to look and the food cupboards look sealed...but obviously are not!


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm probably being paranoic here but, just to be clear, air vents should only be made inaccessible to mice, they should not be blocked in such a way that air cannot circulate as this would prevent them doing their job and could actually be dangerous.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

In mine, (A/S Executive), there are two 1inch holes in floor next to Truma heater under seat on offside. Designed to provide ventilation when in use ( although I don't get that because the Truma is a "room sealed" system).

A /S fitted a wide diameter wire cover to those holes but it is not a small enough gauge to prevent mice access. So..........

Close those vents with a smaller diameter wire, then put insulation material (bubble wrap will do ) over the wire.

BUT......"elf and safety".....ensure you do NOT use vehicle or heating with cover over vents in place!

If any trap is sprung, or catches mice......reset the trap/s. Mice would rather eat the bait than your furniture so you will know whether you have infestation or not. Traps set with tasty stuff in your MH will be a perfect indicator that you have, or have not, any mice that can cause very expensive damage.

Bait such as citronella candle wax, peanut butter etc work well.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

If you can't get mesh fine enough get the smallest size you can then cut two pieces per vent and place them so the wires of one piece fall between the wires of the other piece (if you see what I mean) thus reducing the effective mesh size.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

I should, of course ( before others tell us) that suitable ventilation, when your MH is stored, is essential to reduce condensation.

Motorhomes generally have lots of bits that allow ventilation..... Doors edges, window edges, roof light edges etc.

Those bits should always be clear so that air can continue to circulate and keep your vehicle properly ventilated.

What I am referring to re' mice problems are the BIG holes that some manufacturers think are required as part of their "best design practice", but they don't take sufficient care to make them rodent proof..............Mice damage is not covered under warranty, so no problem there then!


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi 4maddogs

I think it may be me to blame for your infestation

I have just noticed you are in norfolk.......

we thought we had cured our mice problem and went to wells next to sea for the weekend only to find the mice had traveled with us [true!!]

I wonder if some might have jumped ship before we went back to cambridge!!

sorry!!! :wink:

neill


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

As a deterant we have found bounce sheets work well under cushions bed carpet etc the little critures dont like the smell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Mothballs to you sir, yes mothballs are a greg deterrent against mice/vermin.

We stored our m/h in a grain barn for 2 yrs and never saw a mouse as we put 5 bags of mothballs around the van, 1 in the engine compartment and 1 around each wheel, it seemed to do as I said we never even saw a mouse, and the smell does permeate into the m/h but only very slightly and its gone after a short run with some fresh air circulating


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This morning was 'cold'.!!!
Five little bodies in my dozen traps in my outdoor shed. Sad but left to their own devices they chew up every bit of cardboard and plastic. Then build nests in any fabric. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are a hard man Ray :lol:

Only thing I kill is flies, and they get three chances to land on me

once we had mice in the garage, caught them in an humane trap and released them by the river

have seen one or two in the garden but they vanish

I think they are cute

Aldra


----------



## Souris (Mar 2, 2009)

Through bitter experience, I caught thirteen, yes thirteen in my garage the hard way but not before they had ruined hundreds of pounds worth of clothing and tackle. The hard way by the way is by using the "bludgeoning" method mentioned earlier.
More recently I went into Range and bought some pre-baited traps that had some green goo in them.....
I now refer to the green goo as two step... The mice go into the trap eat some of the green goo, take two steps and are dead... Oddly enough I have also found some that don't even get out of the trap!!

Sorry, I know, Gods creatures and all that but chew on my motor home and it's goodnight Vienna... 8O 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'Cute' they might be Sandra. But the damage they can do is infinite.!!!

OK try it this way................................

http://www.homesessive.com/view/mou...id10|htmlws-main-bb|dl3|sec1_lnk2&pLid=225440

Ray.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

This is what happen the poor darlings.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This one is just for Aldra............................... boo hoo.....???






Ray.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried old fashioned mouse traps. Never caught a thing and nearly lost fingers trying to set them.

Glue traps can be laid everywhere a mice might goand WILL catch them. 

Bludgeon is easy if you put the whole thing in a plastic bag and use a gas bottle.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth Heather, your wicked.
Just wait till Aldra gets to you.!!!!!! ..... :twisted: 

I just loved the little video in my last.

Ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We get shrews and voles in the house sometimes, in the winter. We use humane traps baited with peanut butter.

When we first did this, we let the culprits out at the end of our (very large) garden. It dawned on us after a few days that we kept catching the same ones!

So now we take them to some woods a mile or so away, nowhere near houses, and let them go. We rarely catch one these days.

Mind you, we've been away since 11 September, and obviously didn't leave any traps, so they might have eaten the house by now!

Don't leave any food out whatsoever, except for the peanut butter in the trap. Or consider adopting a cat who likes travel!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray, you are a wicked man :lol: :lol:

My mice move on with gentle encouragement

no need for violence

they really are very cute

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have checked the humane traps and there are no mice caught. These are the Big Cheese traps that are supposed to be baited, but I can no longer see any bait! I have put cheese in now and will look again tomorrow. No droppings, so finger's crossed.

I will take a spaniel away with me next weekend and he will tell me if they are still present.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems like we have a lot of 'softies' on here (sorry Sandra).

Just wait till the little darlings munch through the electrics in the vehicle or house. Apart from causing multiple faults in the most inaccessible places, they can lead to fires as well.

I bought an older American RV many years ago that had been parked up in a field for a couple of years. Water ingress was one problem but the damage the rodents had done was unbelievable. 
All the upholstery, mattresses, insulation, sound proofing was like Swiss Cheese. Even the carpet underfelt was destroyed.
Luckily the electics and loom were relatively easy to access but so much of the wiring had no insulation. Compacted nest material was found in the water heater, furnaces and fridge.

Good luck in persuading them to go..... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We had one in the middle of the night couple of years ago caused quite a panic! Mouse trap is the best I carry one with me for such eventualities. I tried to work out how it got in could have been through an open door in the day or through any of the apertures in the van they can get through a hole the size of a pencil I am told. So I was instructed to block all entry points! The first one being the vent in the well of the habitation door covered with smaller mesh. They could have climbed up the tyres and along the shelf where the fibre glass panel is turned under so I glued some aluminium sheet across the width to prevent them doing this (mouse deflectors!). I then crawled underneath and found quite a few gaps under the cab area where it was possible to get through a gap in the panels and exit by the seat belts so I filled these with expanding foam. It's amazing how they do it a bit like squirrels I had them in the car once in the garage they entered in the engine compartment went along the sill and exited in the boot where they build a large nest in the spare wheel well from the under felt I must have been driving around with them for ages they must have loved it!
We have the sonic preventer's too one battery (the mains one sets the alarm off) and one mains don't know if they work but it give the OH comfort and we have never had them since.

Graham


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

zappy61 said:


> ... they can get through a hole the size of a pencil I am told.
> Graham


I've heard that said too, and maybe it's true of baby mice but adults can only just about squeeze through haf inch chicken wire. I know because I've seen them do it but also saw how much they struggled to do it. It's still pretty impressive though and makes it difficult to completely illiminate them once they have found a way in.

I'm always intrigued how they get up as far as the floor of the van to find openings. I can only assume they climb up tyres and from there use brakes hoses etc to reach the chassis. Maybe the answer is to prevent them from being able to climb tyres, but I can't imagine how you coud do that - any suggestions?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The only time we had them in the RV, they climbed the large 50 amp power cord. Then inside a trunking to the living area. 

Once in the heating ducts and cabinets, a trap was the only answer.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have friends here in France that spend winters in Florida and summers here in Normandy.
A few years ago they left a 20kg. sack of bird nuts in their garage that runs all under the house. Somehow this year the garage door didn't fully seal. When they returned after 6 months in Florida the mice had distributed all 20kg. all over the house. Every drawer that held any kind of fabric like underwear, socks, jumpers and shirts etc. Every kitchen drawer and cupboard had nuts and droppings. They even ate the aluminium tube of garlic paste and plastic toothpaste tubes.

Their garage is very well sealed now. As mice can come in via an electrical flexible conduit.

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm.....traps still open, but cheese gone! Lot of use they were. 
Resorting to the killing traps later today, when I can get to the shop. 
The humane ones seem very sensitive so a hefty mouse could push the door open. They are the Big Cheese make. 

I cannot see any damage, but it sounds like it it only a matter of time. So it will have to be the non humane way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> Hmmm.....traps still open, but cheese gone! Lot of use they were.
> Resorting to the killing traps later today, when I can get to the shop.
> The humane ones seem very sensitive so a hefty mouse could push the door open. They are the Big Cheese make.
> 
> I cannot see any damage, but it sounds like it it only a matter of time. So it will have to be the non humane way.


Julie,
There is more to setting traps than first thought.

The bait on the 'tappet' type trap must be hard enough to need to be pulled. Not soft so it can be licked off. 
Setting the traps needs to be 'hair trigger'. Or in other words right on the edge of going off. I often make myself jump when placing a set trap and it goes off but practice can get this just right.

Ray.


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

> In fact I would rather not resort to killing so will get some humane traps


So what you going to do with them. If you take them round the corner and let them loose they will be back in before you get home. So drive a long way ......

Any that breed inside the van will know the way in and out. So you have to eradicate anything that knows the way in and out.

I used to use a trap with a raisin on the spike but one little chap knew how to get the raisin off without tripping the trap. So i tied the raisin to the little post and BANG exit one clever mouse. You need to practice setting the trap so they only have to breath on it for it to go off. At the old house I used to put the trap between a couple of large boxes so they could not walk round it.

BEST MOUSE IS A DEAD MOUSE .....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Had mice in the garage used a humane trap and took the mice each day down to the wild park around the canal

problem finished

Sometimes get one in the garden round the pond but they don't bother me, quite cute, I guess visiting cats get them eventually

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

We bought some different humane traps and caught one mouse. We take the dogs in the car every morning to a heath. It is several miles away so we released it there.
I went away at the weekend and took a spaniel with me and have had no further signs, but he showed no interest in the cupboards. All food is now in plastic storage boxes. 

I will keep setting the traps and then use deterrents like lavender. I still have no idea how to block holes up!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra you are tempting fate......my 'humane' attitude changed after mice brought three ceiling down in my house THREE times last year cost us thousands.

They like to chew through the new plastic water pipes and fittings. To make things worse the drip through the ceiling is often a long way from the chewwed pipe necessitating lots of investigation and damage.

Attic and floor voids now filled with poison and traps.

Lay traps with the business end against walls , skirting etc as mice apparently run in straight lines along edges...if that makes sense

Margaret


----------



## Wildbilly (Nov 6, 2009)

We had a mouse in the caravan when we were tuggers. It chewed through all the wiring from the control block under the seats and all the way back to the rear light clusters. Big pain in the wallet.

Get rid of them by which ever means is quickest. 8)


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Chester our Lakeland terrier normally sorts rodents out very quickly.

The gas board are currently digging up the roads outside and there have been sitings of rats moving about around the bird feeders, but Chester's been doing his job. 4 dead rats.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Many years ago we had evidence of mice in our home food cupboards. Having 2 cats, I opened all cupboard doors and encouraged the cats to explore. Although this confused the cats - not usually allowed in the cupboards - we have never seen any evidence of infestation since. It seems the mice take the easy option - go next door where you are much less likely to be caught.

Is there any possibility of borrowing a cat to explore your motorhome to discourage the mice, particularly when you have got rid of the obvious ones?

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Guess we have just been lucky  

But I don't want into killing wildlife

Should really be vegetarian

and if I had to kill would be

Aldra


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*get rid*

Hi,
Mice have no control over peeing/pooing so do it constantly and this trail of smells is what the other mice follow to chew and destroy your pride and joy

Clean, clean and disinfect all surfaces then use lavender oil or and old fashioned moth balls to out stink em

Then block all holes however small with anti rodent mesh and sika mixed with small staples

If you can get a pencil through then a mouse will pass through as well

"Mice do not have the ability to control their bladder and constantly dribble urine that can contaminate food.

Because mice are so small they can be carried into homes unnoticed in boxes, and laundry baskets.

It is possible for a young mouse to get through a gap as small as 6mm (if you can get a ballpoint pen through the gap a mouse can get in) so it's a good idea to check around waste pipes that go through the wall such as those from the sink, and washing machine and seal any gaps."

Ray


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Chloe killed a mouse on Monday. I was at choir practice and she suddenly took off, ran across the church, was scraping at something. 

When I caught up with her, she looked a bit shocked, then I noticed she had a long grey tail hanging out of her mouth.

She dropped it, luckily, and It was dead, and I swept it up with a dustpan and brush and put it in the bushes, for a fox to enjoy.

Chloe's delicate pallette does not extend to fully furred mice. Thank goodness.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Mouse back! I have had 10 days away and saw no evidence of them so they must be coming in from our drive. 

We caught one in the humane trap and released it several miles away, another was dead and another evaded the trap (but left droppings; about 4-6 bits)

They are not getting to the food area now and are only in the passenger footwell (only place there are droppings). there is a hole out to the outside in the vehicle battery box. I presume this is for ventilation so cannot be sealed. I will try some fine mesh, but I think it would be impossible to seal every hole in a motorhome.

No cats here, but I do have 3 spaniels and a working strain goldie. Rabbits and squirrels are not safe, but they show no signs of finding the mouse so I suspect it is getting in at night when I am not there.

Just a thought....if I put traps down with that mouse bait stuff (not the poison) am I likely to encourage them in? I might try without the traps and see if they still visit.

Such a nuisance.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We recently had mice in the m/h. Caught two in humane traps and released them miles away. That was three weeks ago. I still leave the baited traps down and check them daily but, touch wood, they haven't returned. Still don't know how they were getting in. Checked all obvious places, vent holes etc but, as you say, it's impossible to block every possible way in. One certain fact about how they get in is either by climbing up a wheel/tyre or leaping up onto a lower part of the undercarriage. I thought of putting trays of water under each wheel (do mice mind crossing water?) and also driving onto blocks to raise the leaping height but it looks as though I won't need such measures. Oh, another thing, we have removed everything edible from the m/h including sealed individual packs of jam and sauces etc - the mice had eaten two sachets of marmalade leaving the foil tops untouched and the plastic containers in shreds.
Good luck.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We have a problem Houston...our little visitor(s) seem to like lindt chocolate, crisps, germany biscuits and popcorn (same as the OH!!) Our MH looks like the scene from the very hungry caterpillar :evil: :evil: Thankfully, they didn't get into the alcohol!! :lol: :lol:

We're had the MH stored in the same outdoor secure place for the last 1 1/2yrs and no problems. Until Xmas, when we found evidence whilst away; so we're not sure when the invasion began.

Have a couple of questions - how do we know if it is a mouse and not a rat? 

As we keep the MH stored elsewhere, what is the best way of getting rid of them? We bought some poison (sorry Aldra) on the weekend as a knee-jerk reaction. Have since read everyone's views and wondering what is the best thing for us to do.

We thought that we could put a trap down this sat and check on sun; but we don't have time to do this during the week. We're also going to fix the most obvious holes (but would be hard to do find them all). 
It is too difficult for us to offload everything - so should we remove all the food (eg BBQ sauce); should we get the bed linen out?

We'll also clean the place out and use the lavender...just wondering if there is anything else that can be done on a weekly basis; until they're gone.

Thx

Simone


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Obviously remove all foodstuffs. That includes all packets and tubes.
They will eat the toothpaste.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

simandme said:


> . . . - how do we know if it is a mouse and not a rat? . . .
> It is too difficult for us to offload everything - so should we remove all the food (eg BBQ sauce); Simone


Rat droppings are approximately 1cm long and rod shaped, whilst mice droppings are similar in size to a grain of rice.

Food kept in plastic containers, or glass containers with plastic lids, is at risk; glass or metal containers with metal lids should be OK. Any loose crumbs, sugar granules etc will attract them.

Poison is not advisable as they can die whilst still hidden somewhere in situ and stink the 'van out. Either use 'proper' traps that will kill them, or if squeamish 'humane' traps - but you then need to release them a LONG way away from where the 'van is kept.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry to all you mice lovers but i always put killer into the van every year in the winter, to me this is just a matter of course as they can do so much damage in a very short time. And with modern killers there is no smell from dead body's. I learnt my lesson many years ago i had a classic car stord in a barn on a farm and they eat most of the wiring a very expensive way to learn


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me humane traps and release them on the banks of canal

Occasionally get them in the garage but not really a problem 

in the garden and greenhouse would not worry me at all

As yet non in the house or MH

Except signs in the loft room but they seem old

Life is to short to worry about mice

I rather like them

Aldra


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We bought 5 mouse traps and loaded them with peanut butter. Caught the little blighter and disposed of. We bought 2 battery operated sonic mouse deterrents and have placed these in in van also, one each end.

Meanwhile, we can't move in the dinning room as we have transferred all upholstered cushions, towels, packets, dog towels etc onto the dinning room table. !!!!

We sometimes wonder if the mouse might have given our Tracker wiring a chew because we have set it off at least 2/3 times Nov - Dec. Obviously we are a little neurotic about them now, but you should search for battery operated sonics.

Good luck.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It doesn't have to be food. A mouse managed to get into the boot of my van and proceeded to chew its way through tent bag, four layers of ground sheet plastic and four layers of tent. No corpse so presumably it went from whence it came. It obviously didn't swallow as there were no droppings or traces of urine. I checked the boot by climbing inside but found no ***** of daylight. A mystery. Tent repaired very efficiently by Brian Park Camping in Suffolk.

By the way, who sells mothballs? I tried numerous chemists and garden shops around Norwich but most looked at me as if I'd come from another planet - never heard of moth balls.

Viv


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

hermanhymer, try a strong light at night and a jar so the moth can get in but not out then sort the males out and there you are .


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Old style*

Hi,
The moth balls that work are very hard to obtain

However below link can supply

http://www.farnworthonlinebargains....-carpet-beetles-new-and-boxed-sale-1049-p.asp

You can also get them in some Chinese supermarkets

I use them in our van plus traps, poison, and sonic deterrents also spent hours with"mouse" mesh, sealant etc closing all the holes I could find

I had to remove the cab interior light for another job and found the mice had been chewing the plastic behind the light fitting, they must have been behind the dash and up the windscreen pillers

I put poison trays in the engine compartment they are always empty the next morning

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

damar1 said:


> hermanhymer, try a strong light at night and a jar so the moth can get in but not out then sort the males out and there you are .


Reminds me of a joke my brother thought was terribly funny when he has 13 years old (50+ years ago).

If you have a moth ball in your right hand and another one in your left what do you have?

A blerry big moth!

Perhaps some of you knew the joke then too!

Viv


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help. 

We left the poison in the MH during the week, but hard to tell if the mouse ate any. We could only find 2 droppings since last weekend. 

We put out 3 traps with peanut butter yesterday, but nothing today.

So, how do we know if our little visitor has left? Is it based purely on droppings? 

We left the traps in; with the cold weather expected we're hoping that any dead mice will be ok till next weekend, when we'll next be out to the MH.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We are having to leave our van unattended for two months whilst we are in India. We did this last year without any problems, but now having read this thread and speaking to _H1 GBV_ who has also had a rodent problem I have now felt the need to remove all the soft furnishings, food stuffs drinks etc and have placed poison in the cupboards and habitation areas. 
Last year we had mice infiltrate one of our Christmas decorations box and I can't begin to explain what they did to our fairy...suffice to say that she has never been the same since!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Friend of mine put his M/H into storage beginning of December with 2 large bowls of rice to keep moisture at bay. 

Went back 4 weeks later to give it a run and check it over, all the rice was gone! He then proceeds to put traps in evey locker and whereever he found droppings and caught 3 of the blighters. Then having looked in his garage found all the rice in a corner. They transferred every piece of it!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Today is a very good day to see where the little burgers are getting in. Their tracks should lead you to the point of access......... :idea: 

Mine are still launching themselves onto the peanut primed traps.!!!

Ray.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a good idea...except our MH is kept in a secure, rural location...no chance of getting out there in the snow. With any luck the little one has frozen to death. The OH is not very happy with having to share the peanut butter!! :lol: :lol:


----------

